# Should I Egg Share?



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

It is early days for my DP and I but I am trying to be as informed as possible. We do not have any free IVF cycles offered from our PCT so I wanted to know a little bit more about egg sharing. I hope you don't mind me picking your brains.

We live in Gloucestershire so would be looking at either the Priory Birmingham, Oxford, Coventry or St Judes. Firstly has anyone egg shared at these clinics? If so how did you get on? How long does the whole process take from the first phone call to treatment starting. Some of these clinic post costs but to be honest it is all a bit confusing as I don't know what tests we would need to have. Also we are more than likely to need ICSI so do we pay extra for this? What about drug? More say excluding drugs (if they have a price list at all), roughly how much money do the drugs cost?

I am also concerned that they will not consider me as I have asthma. It is mild now but was pretty bad throughout my childhood. Has anyone else ES with asthma?

Final question (you can tell how overwhelmed I am feeling), Is it better to save and pay for one full treatment and not share or be able to afford up to 3 if I shared?

I look forward to hearing from anyone who can help.

Milly x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Milly

I'm not in the same neck of the woods as you, but am having my first IVF (also egg sharing) and I figured that I would rather hopefully help someone else have a child at the same time and the thought of being able to have a few attempts with egg share or one without was also an inducement.

I also don't have asthma, sorry.

I am with the Care group and they have a fixed cost (unless you need extra's like ICSI or embryo freezing) of £500 which covers the costs of the medication and all other "normal" costs are covered in the extra that they charge people that need donated eggs, consultant fees, egg collection ect.

If you are interested in egg share you normally have a consultation where you have some (free) tests done and the consultant explains everything that you should expect and if they then think you are a suitable candidate, they'll let you know and arrange everything else (including a chat with the counsellor).

Whether you share or not is completely up to you - there are emotional factors to consider,if you have accessto a fertility counsellor now it might be worth chatting about it, or indeed enquire st your local clinic and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it is a brilliant idea egg sharing, but, with me I was turned down as I had never been pregnant before!!! which stumped me. 

We did get pregnant with IUI which we lost our son and as I have had a pregnancy now they will allow me to egg share - not all clinics have the same rules as there are many girls on here who have never had a pregnancy and are egg sharing! 

Best of luck!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi!

I am an egg sharer and I have mild asthma, so I wouldnt worry about that too much. 

At my clinic you have an initial appointment (which is free) and all your basic tests like sperm test and scan of ovaries and what not, and then you are advised which bloods you need to have done, sometimes your gp will do them for free, or you can get them done at the clinic (Again mine were free) You need various like HIV, Hep b & c, LH FSH, that sort of stuff, but they will tell you what. 

Then, once all the tests are back you will be matched with a recipient and your cycle will start. Again, at Lister, the drugs are included, and the fee for ICSI is £1200 roughly. You have to also pay the HFEA fee, which is £104.50 in every clinic. 

In my opionion, I would go for the 3 goes of sharing, in my eyes, but its down to each person. 

The best bet would be to book an appointment with the clinics and see how you feel?

Good luck hun, and if you have anymore questions just shout!

xxxx


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks ladies,

Your advice has been invaluable. I definitely think egg sharing is the option to take (if they will accept me). It would mean a lot to me to think that I could be helping another couple achieve their dreams. 


After we have seen the specialist I will book an appointment at a few clinics and go and have a chat about costs and what else is involved.

Anyone egg sharing at Care in Northampton? I looked at their website today and it seemed impressive. However, it is a two hour drive as apposed to a 1hour drive to the Priory in Birmingham. I emailed the Priory at the beginning of the week but they have not got back to me. Nor have St Jude's. Is this a sign?

Thanks again and good luck with your journeys. 

Milly x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Milly just to add, I am at lister too like kate, whilst you are waiting for an appointment it might be a good idea to go to the Gp and have your HIV done quite quickly as you are tested twice for HIV. After the results of your first hiv test it takes another 12 weeks before you can do your 2nd HIV test and then you can go ahead with the rest of the tx, So in all it will take around 4-5 months b4 you finish tx.  I did write you a complete breakdown earlier but the post did not stick for some reason.

it is something like this

blood tests 12 weeks from start to finish
put on pill matched up 2-6 weeks
2weeks down regging can vary
2 weeks stimming can vary
24-36 hours last jab b4 ec
2-5 days et
2ww. from ec

hope that helps   Correct me if I am wrong anyone, this is my first time too  

mitch
xx



mitch
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Milly,

I too am at Lister like Kate and Honeybee, so i won't go into too much detail as they have covered it.

However, i am currently embarking on our 6th IVF attempt. We did get a beautiful boy from our last cycle and i know my recipient also had a baby.

I would encourage you to speak with a councellor before you start and egg share cycle. At lister you have too.
The reason i say this is because there are so many things to consider... like, our when we first did egg share you couldn't know by law if it had worked for your recipients, but now you can. After i had ds i chose to ask if it had worked for my lady and was told it had... in hindsight i am sooooo glad i couldn't before as i know i would have been why for her and not for me, even though at the time i thought i could handle it and really wanted to know. Also i now can't help but wonder if the baby looks like my ds (as he is the spit of me!!) 

On the other hand i am absoluntley thrilled and very pleased with myself that i was able to help someones dream come true... its the best gift you could ever give someone.

I hope all that makes sense...and sorry for droning on....

Good luck in whichever path you take

Jena xxx


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Dear All,

Thanks again for all of the insight and information. I do think that we were go ahead with egg sharing and I will call my GB and arrange HIV tests for us both asap.

Feeling a bit down today as we have just received a letter saying our appointment with the specialist has been postponed by three weeks. I just want to get things moving. I would love to book a holiday over half term (we are both teachers) but don't want to spend the money. I really hate waiting to be told the inevitable!

Oh, and a huge congratulation on the birth of your son Jena. I hope it works out well for you this time. How did you find them at Oxford? Can I please ask why you didn't ES there?


Milly xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

hallo

I have never egg shared before and I am in the process of completing it.

My moto is - if I can someone else and help myself at the same time then thats a bonus !!!!!!

Regards


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Milly

Birmingham Womens hospital do this too.....

Its the ACU department and they are desperately looking for women...

Anyway, the best of luck !!!

Regards
Lisa 1



MillyFlower said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> Your advice has been invaluable. I definitely think egg sharing is the option to take (if they will accept me). It would mean a lot to me to think that I could be helping another couple achieve their dreams.
> 
> ...


----------

